# Control remoto con PIC, probado y funcionando.



## sebaclon2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola a todos!!
Bueno estoy teniendo un problema con un codigo en ASM, el problema consiste que no puedo compilarlo en .hex con el MPLAB ya que me da 12 errores que no puedo modificarlo ya que no se programar en ASM sino en Basic...
El programa es de un control por RF con pic... si me ayudan en esto puedo levantar el circuito completo y algunos detalles es de 8 canales bastante bueno!!!
Solo necesito el codigo en .hex y el circuito va a estar al 100%

Espero sus respuestas!!

Y desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

el error es porque te falta una librería,el programa esta bien ,lo que te falta es agregar un archivo llamado 
mtxv4.inc en el directorio de tus .INC 
mira en la linea donde dice INCLUDE ,ay apunta a el mtxv4.inc que al no estar te marca los errores 
saludos


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola tsunami115!!!
Gracias por responder!!!
Bueno recien acabo de entenderlo le cargue toda la libreria y lo compile de lujo el programa anda super bien!! pero aora tengo un problema es que no funciona como quiero el programa, te explico al pulsar un boton del TX se mantiene en alto la salida correspondiente del RX y para ponerlo en un nivel bajo tienes que volver a pulsar el mismo boton... siendo que yo quiero pulsarlo y manteniendo pulsado tenga un estado alto y al soltarlo dee un estado bajo como todo control RF creo que esto se puede modificarlo en el programa! 
esta es la pagina de donde quite el circuito
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

Hay tiene un programa que te demuestra como funciona el TX y RX!!


Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

loop_done	movf cod, W
btfsc STATUS, Z
		goto loop0 ; no button was pressed, go sleep
		; if the same button is being hold, repeat the transmission
		goto loop
=======================================================
scandelay	;addlw 1
		;bnz scandelay
		movlw 0xf0
		andwf PORTB, W
		movwf rowstate

		incf cod0, F
btfss rowstate, 4
		goto pressed

		incf cod0, F
btfss rowstate, 5
		goto pressed

		incf cod0, F
btfss rowstate, 6
		goto pressed

		incf cod0, F
btfss rowstate, 7
		goto pressed
		retlw 0
============================================
en esas lineas rojas,descargate un curso de ams es facil 
aprende las instruciones  btfsc , btfss ay esta la clave para modificar como lo queres 
saludos
pd:
buen proyecto esta lindo al rey julien le gutaa


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ya lo solucione!!! Quedo de 10!!!
En una parte de la pagina tenia un ej de como modificar lo que queria 

select outputs to be latched. This is a binary mask, one bit per channel. Other channels will be momentary
_Example: LATCH_MASK EQU  B'00001111' # channel 1-4 are latched, channel 5-8 are momentary

Ese es el ejemplo!!

Lo modifique en el programa y quedo de 10, mañana voy a levantar todo el circuito y el programa! feliz de todos aquellos que querian este circuito y lo encuentren en este hilo.


PD:__ la verdad que a mucha gente le pedia ayuda para que me ayuden a  lograr hacer este circuito pero la mayoria no me ayudaba nada..
Sinembargo yo no soy asi y le ayudaria con todo mi conociminto de  electronica y robotica a cualquiera que la necesite!!


__Saludos_


----------



## sebaclon2 (Ago 1, 2010)

Este es el diagrama del transmisor RF

*ENCODER*


Y este el diagrama del receptor

*DECODER*

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1743/rfremotereceiver.png

Tambien Adjuntos los programas correspondientes para cada circuito!!

Es simplemente!!! armar bien el circuito quemar los programas correspondientes en los pic y ya asi de simple!!!
Aclaro que tambien se usan los modulos TWS  y  RWS que trabajan en 433MHZ

Cualquier duda solo pregunten en este hilo y con gusto los ayudare!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2010)

creo que deberias cambiar el titulo del post a control remoto con  pic  o algo asi o  control de  xx canales microprocesado
solo   por el echo que  cuando algun  otro compañero use  el buscador  encuentre el  proyecto del  control remoto 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2010)

A mi otro yo le gusta imitar.  sutil sutil cacho ,aceme  lugar   en  con tu medico 
aca les dejo el ams  para 4 y 8 canales el ams con su librerías correspondiente para poder modificarlo a gusto si lo desean .


----------



## sebaclon2 (Ago 2, 2010)

tsunamí115
El encoder-rf-4ch y el encoder-rf-8ch que adjuntaste no va a funcionar  con el circuito que postee ya que esos programas son para el circuito RF  que usa el PIC16F630 ( el circuito que postee usa el PIC16F628) fijate  bien en los archivos y te vas a dar cuenta.

Una pregunta como cambio el titulo del post??

Tambien Adjunto el encoder de 4CHANNEL correspondiente al circuito y el  decoder 4CHANNEL correspondiente al circuito!!

No adjunto el encoder ni decoder 8CHANNEL ya que esos archivos ya los adjunte junto con el esquema del circuito RF...

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

el rey julien   lo sabia ,
pero como es para modificar,y no queria olvidarse para el futuro,nomas que cuando yo lo probara subia el resto del cr ,, esperaba que alguien este atento,
 no agregue los otros,de todos modos si siguen el enlace que muy amablemente posteaste sebacion2 lo iban a encontrar .
para cambiar el titulo ay que pedir amablemente al buen moderador cacho o al mod que corresponda ,hum creo que cuando todavia podes editar el primer post podes cambiarlo vos mismo creo.
sebaclon2 muchas gracias por tu post 
muy buen proyecto,mas adelanta faltaria diceñar el pcb para las dos verciones,yo prefiero la vercion de rf pero poniendole un pic628a ,
pd:
bien atento compañero a los archivos  saludos


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola sebaclo2: estoy probando estos circuitos de RF y la verdad no se si  lo hago mal, pero no me funcionan. Yo para probarlos tengo nida la  salida de Rf del Tx RA0 pin 17 a la entranda de Rf del RX A5 pin 3, no  se si así se puede ver que funciona. Yo veo en la salida de TX con el  osciloscopio un tren de impulsos cada vez que pulso una tecla pero yo  creo que siempre es el mismo impulso, en parte del receptor no tengo  ningún cambio y ewl led de validez no se enciende. Me interesa mucho  estos circuitos. Es posible que me digas algo?. Un saludo desde Pamplona  de Alejandro Oteiza.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2011)

Alex Oteiza dijo:


> Hola sebaclo2: estoy probando estos circuitos de RF y la verdad no se si  lo hago mal, pero no me funcionan. Yo para probarlos tengo nida la  salida de Rf del Tx RA0 pin 17 a la entranda de Rf del RX A5 pin 3, no  se si así se puede ver que funciona. Yo veo en la salida de TX con el  osciloscopio un tren de impulsos cada vez que pulso una tecla pero yo  creo que siempre es el mismo impulso, en parte del receptor no tengo  ningún cambio y ewl led de validez no se enciende. Me interesa mucho  estos circuitos. Es posible que me digas algo?. Un saludo desde Pamplona  de Alejandro Oteiza.



le colocaste la resistencia del oscilador al  ic del receptor? la de 100  k .

en el tx va una de un megon 1M
en rx  va una de 100 k


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Feb 3, 2011)

Gracias "el -rey julien" por tu contestación. No se a que resistencia te refieres, en los esquemas tanto del receptor como del transmisor no llevan niguna resitencia. En el transmisor el oscilador del micro es interno y el del receptor es con cristal externo, la duda que tengo es que en "Asm" del dec-044 pone _HS_OSC osea de alta velocidad y en el esquema del receptor tiene un cristal de 4mhz. Me imgino que estaremos hablando del los mismo circuitos de "jap.hu/electronic/. Gracias espero tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

perdón me confundí de control remoto,me refería a  otro control remoto  por el cual consultan siempre en mi trabajo


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Feb 8, 2011)

Alguien de ustedes,tiene los programas de este control remoto con 8 canales ( con Pic 16F628) y que le funcionen yo lo estoy probando y no me funciona. consigo que salga
 señal por el Tx pero en el Rx no hace mención de funcionar. no se ha que se debe. Necesito que sean de 8 canales. Les estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola " sebaclon2 " es posible que los archivos que pusistes con el nombre de " programas en (.hex), no estén solo en " COF " sino que estén también en " HEX ", yo los simulo con el Proteus y me funcionan bien, pero no puedo grabar los micros al no estar en " Hex ". Sería posible que pusieras los " ASM ". No se si hay otra manera de poder grabarlos. Un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

http://jap.hu/electronic/codec-16f628.html 
ay mismo esta el archivo en .hex 
acá te dejo el enlace http://jap.hu/electronic/enc-044.zip


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola " el-rey-julien ", gracias por tu contestación, conozco los archivos, pero no me funcionan bien. Alguno de vosotros ha probado estos circuitos y le funcionan bien, por más pruebas que hago no me funcionan correctamente, no me deja cambiar la modalidad del uso de las teclas, las cambio en el ASM del coder receptor dec-043 en la línea 36 " LATCH_MASK EQU b'10101010' por ejemplo y no me varía nada. Por favor si alguno los tiene hechos tanto el transmisor como el receptor, me gustaría que me ayudase. Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2014)

si que abren,recién los probé 
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec-16f628.html







aquí toda la pagina completa http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html


----------



## axel1982 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola gente, realmente está muy bueno este proyecto. Les cuento que para el CR transmisor voy a utilizar un PIC16F628 y me descargue el  archivo modificado que indica la página pero de las 8 teclas del control remoto solamente funcionan 4, es decir, solo se accionan 4 de las o salidas en el modulo receptor (todo esto simulado en Proteus). Ahora bien, probando con otro archivo que fué subido por SEBACLON2 (programas en (.hex).rar) todo funciona correctamente, (las 8 salidas OK) el problema es que el archivo tiene una extensión .cof, ¿¿¿alguien me podría orientar o explicar de que manera lo puedo convertir en .hex para poder grabarlo en el PIC??? Intente con el MPLAB y me da error. Muchas gracias!


----------



## DIAGRAMASELT (Nov 5, 2016)

hola sebacion2 yo tambien ando buscado algun programa referente a control por rf...y encontre tus aportes  pero podrias ayudarme con el esquema del transmisor y receptor ...gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2016)

DIAGRAMASELT dijo:


> hola sebacion2 yo tambien ando buscado algun programa referente a control por rf...y encontre tus aportes  pero podrias ayudarme con el esquema del transmisor y receptor ...gracias



     ​Sigue el link en la primer página


----------

